# Stocking 25G ideas



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

I've upgraded my tank to a 25 gallon, 
It is 2.6 feet long (80cm)

I have all the set up for it and I will be cycling..etc so this is not a question on how to set up or anything

Just looking for some suggestions on how to stock, I want some nice colours in there and active but peaceful
So far as I will be moving my current stock over I have

- a pair of black ocellaris clowns (although the female is aggressive and recently attacked, ate and killed my scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp - and so I am taking the pair back and swapping for a pair of orange clowns that are hopefully not as psychotic as this one is) 
-a juvenile spotted dragonet 
-two turbo snail
-two blue-leg hermit crabs
-two emerald crabs


I have found an incredible aquatics store that stocks everything from squirrel fish to jellyfish that I can get my fish from - and all the staff are knowledgable and refuse sale to inexperienced or incapable customers 

Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't bank on the clowns being friendly in small tanks. They are quite territorial, and can reach sizes a bit larger than you probably expect them to. A site-oriented benthic species like a small shrimpgoby (Yasha Hase always gets my vote, but there are cheaper ones out there) would likely be okay, as well as either a small basslet (royal gramma, etc.) or small species of Pseudochromis (springeri is a nice one).


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Im a massive fan o the royal gramma so I think he will be my next addition
Then maybe a firefish
I will stock lightly but still want the range of colours!

I believe the black ocellaris are known to be semi-aggressive whereas the orange are classed as peaceful, ive searched around but nobody has ever reported problems with clowns and cleaner shrimp from what i can see - she also seems to go for my hermit crabs occasionally too - its not like the shrimp was aggravating her though, he kept well away from her and she went for him




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

If this is an "upgrade", I'm assuming the previous tank was smaller, which can heighten their aggression. This may be why you may experience various unusual behaviors.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

In a 25G tank, you're already maxed out with housing only a clownfish pair. DO NOT add a third fish. Reason - a clownfish pair withh take over the whole tank as territory.

Keep in mind, clownfish are of damsel species and yes one will be the more agressive of the two because one is turning into a female and will begin to form a mated pair. So it's normal behavior and it will stop once bonded.

Dragonettes need a matured tank with tons of pods to feed on. Not a good beginner fish.

You can still house a single clownfish with a Royal Gramma.


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

The clowns are already a mated pair yet the female still ate the back of the shrimp unprovoked 
She is peaceful with all other CUC and is friendly with the dragonet

I am adding extra pods to the tank to ensure the dragonet has food and i may also use my current tank to culture pods once i have made the switch 


I have seen royal grammas successfully stocked with clown pairs in 20G tanks with no issues, is it definitely ill-advised? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Once they start laying eggs, yes the rules of the game changes. The clownfish WILL attack all that dares to get close to their eggs. In all honesty, 2 fish - in your case the clownfish pair; is best, 3 is pushing it, 4 fish in a tank is overstocking your bioload. Remember, it's 1 inch of fish per gallon. Most clowns get up to 4-5 inches fully matured. Therefore, 8-10 inches between the mated pair is sufficient in a 25 gallon tank. When you throw in two more fish, you're compromising the bioload and the territory the clownfish will claim to themselves.

If you insist an adding the Royal Gramma with the clownfish pair and dragonette, upgrade to a 36 gallon tank. This way it gives everybody plenty room to co-exist peacefully together.


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, ill think it all over
I might get a gramma for my current tank after i switch over 

Upgrading again so soon isn't really an option at the moment, I've only just turned 17 and the only reason I've got the 25 gallon is because the price was incredible including the stand 

Im under the impression that the ocellaris clown will grow to a max of 3 1/2 inches? - forgive me if I'm wrong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Generally, yes. I have seen WC black ocellaris at close to 4". Certainly not 5", though.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

^ +1
I should have been more clear. Depends on the clownfish species. Maroon do upwards to 6 inches maximum fully matured, Clarkii do get up to 5 inches matured. Some Occ. Clowns species can get close to 4 inches.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Stop shrimp abuse!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

yannis2307 said:


> Stop shrimp abuse!


?????????????????? Shrimp abuse? What are you rambling about??

It is a known fact that cleaner shrimp (as well as other species) will co-exist peacefully with clownfish - and MOST saltwater fish except those that feed on them.


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, I'm taking the black clowns back this weekend and swapping for a pair of orange ocellaris - this is just precaution as id rather not risk the life of another shrimp to see if she'd be less aggressive in the larger tank 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

